# Si estuvieses en un incendio y tengo agua, me la tomo



## curlyboy20

Ciao!

Vorrei sapere se la seguente traduzione e' giusta, specialmente l'ultima frase:
*
Non ti odio, ma diciamo che se fossi in un incendio e io ho acqua, la bevo!

No es que te odie, pero digamos que si estuvieses en un incendio y yo tengo agua, me la tomo!


*In italiano non si direbbe "me la bevo" come si dice in spagnolo, vero? Penso che un'altra scelta potrebbe essere *"la berrei" *dato che si sta impiegando il tempo condizionale.

Grazie mille.


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

No es otra posibilidad, es obligatorio. Si usas el modo hipotético en italiano, llamado "de la posibilidad" (congiuntivo imperfetto _se fossi_) es necesario el condizionale presente (_la berrei_). Devi rivedere i tempi nel caso della frase coordinata.


----------



## curlyboy20

Pero en ese caso el verbo "avere" también tendría que concordar?

_Non ti odio, ma diciamo che se fossi in un incendio e io *avessi *acqua, la berrei._


----------



## Spiritoso78

*No es que te odie, pero digamos que si estuvieses en un incendio y yo tengo agua, me la tomo!


*Si yo fuera ti, diría así: Non è che ti odio, però diciamo che se mi trovassi in un incendio e se ci fosse dell'acqua, me la berrei / me la scolerei io (más coloquial)!


----------



## ursu-lab

Spiritoso78 said:


> *No es que te odie, pero digamos que si estuvieses en un incendio y yo tengo agua, me la tomo!
> 
> *Non è che ti odio, però diciamo che se ti trovassi in un incendio e se ci fosse dell'acqua, me la berrei / me la scolerei io (más coloquial)!




Altre possibilità:

Non è che ti odio / Non è che ti odi / Mica ti odio / Non ti odio mica
ma diciamo che se* tu** fossi in mezzo a un incendio / ma diciamo che se *tu**stessi prendendo fuoco 
e *io**avessi dell'acqua
me la berrei (tutta)!



*la presenza del soggetto in questi casi è  praticamente obbligatoria, perché altrimenti non si capisce se il  soggetto è "io" o "tu": la frase è troppo ambigua. Nella frase di  Spiritoso, per es., col pronome "ti" - che ho corretto perché "mi" era  un errore (si estuvieses -> se tu fossi) - è più chiaro che si parla di un "tu" e quindi non è  necessario. 


Anche in italiano si usa dire, in casi come questo: mi bevo l'acqua, mi mangio un panino, ecc.


----------



## Geviert

curlyboy20 said:


> Pero en ese caso el verbo "avere" también tendría que concordar?
> 
> _Non ti odio, ma diciamo che se fossi in un incendio e io *avessi *acqua, la berrei._



Diría que la concordancia también es necesaria, porque no cambia la regla del periodo hipotético: _se fossi / se mi trovassi in un incendio e _(_se_) _avessi /ci fosse dell'acqua, (me) la berrei.



_
Lo que me pregunto es: _diciamo che..._ ¿qué tipo de subordinada introduce? (non mi ricordo) ¿una _subordinata oggettiva esplicita al condizionale_? Grazie.

Ursu: per il "mi" di spiritoso intendi un errore *di traduzione *o di grammatica? (ok, credo di aver capito, due caffè ).


----------



## ursu-lab

Voglio dire che nell'originale c'è scritto "si estuvies*es *en un incendio" e in italiano è letteralmente "se *tu *fossi in un incendio", quindi la proposta di Spiritoso



> se mi trovassi in un incendio


andrebbe comunque corretta con un 

se ti trovassi in un incendio.

E, visto che c'è il pronome "ti", non è necessario specificare il soggetto perché in questo caso è abbastanza chiaro che si sta parlando di un "tu".

Invece, se dico "se fossi in un incendio" seguito da "mi berrei l'acqua", non si capisce chi si trova nell'incendio: se io fossi/se tu fossi? 
È sempre meglio specificare il soggetto "tu" sia nel congiuntivo presente che nell'imperfetto, proprio per evitare ambiguità di questo tipo.


----------



## Geviert

ursu-lab said:


> Voglio dire che nell'originale c'è scritto "si estuvieses en un incendio" e in italiano è letteralmente "se *tu *fossi in un incendio", quindi la proposta di Spiritoso
> 
> 
> andrebbe comunque corretta con un
> 
> se ti trovassi in un incendio.
> 
> E, visto che c'è il pronome "ti", non è necessario specificare il soggetto perché in questo caso è abbastanza chiaro che si sta parlando di un "tu".
> 
> Invece, se dico "se fossi in un incendio" seguito da "mi berrei l'acqua", non si capisce chi si trova nell'incendio: se io fossi/se tu fossi?
> È sempre meglio specificare il soggetto "tu" sia nel congiuntivo presente che nell'imperfetto, proprio per evitare ambiguità di questo tipo.




Grazie per la precisazione, sei stata molto gentile.  A questo punto credo che prima di natale potremmo scambiarci i regali (pace e bene)


----------



## honeyheart

También se podría poner (para un uso coloquial) todo en presente, en ambos idiomas, ¿no?:

_No te odio, pero digamos que si tú estás en un incendio y yo tengo agua, ¡me la tomo!
Non ti odio, ma diciamo che se tu sei in un incendio e io ho dell'acqua, me la bevo!_



P.D.: Dos pequeñas correcciones (la segunda es del thread cerrado, lo siento, es más fuerte que yo ):


Spiritoso78 said:


> Si yo fuera tú, diría así:





Geviert said:


> Cuando se desea ser apodíctico no bastan los simbolitos a la mano...


----------



## Geviert

Gracias por la corrección Honey, eres dulce (valga la redundancia ).


----------



## curlyboy20

ursu-lab said:


> Non è che ti odio / Non è che ti odi / Mica ti odio / Non ti odio mica
> ma diciamo che se* tu** fossi in mezzo a un incendio / ma diciamo che se *tu**stessi prendendo fuoco
> e *io**avessi dell'acqua
> me la berrei (tutta)!
> 
> 
> Anche in italiano si usa dire, in casi come questo: mi bevo l'acqua, mi mangio un panino, ecc.



Mi piacciono questi parecchio. Quindi si' si puo' anche dire in italiano: _Non e' che ti odio/odi  e  *me *la berrei.  


_Grazie per l'aiuto.

Jr.


----------



## ursu-lab

curlyboy20 said:


> Mi piacciono questi parecchio. Quindi si' si puo' anche dire in italiano: _Non e' che ti odio/odi  e  *me *la berrei.
> 
> 
> _Grazie per l'aiuto.
> 
> Jr.


Sí 

@Geviert: pace e bene anche a te. Facciamo un fioretto di tregua visto che siamo sotto Natale  E mi segno anche i 2 caffè 

@Honeyheart: sì, in italiano colloquiale andrebbe bene.

Solo una cosa: io non direi mai di una persona che *è *in un incendio... Magari direi: è scoppiato un incendio / c'è stato un incendio e tu sei rimasto intrappolato, ecc. Voglio dire che "*essere in* un incendio" mi sembra strano (in tutte e due le lingue, anche in spagnolo) perché non è un "luogo" in cui uno si trova, ma piuttosto una circostanza. Aggiungerei almeno "in mezzo a".


----------



## curlyboy20

Ursu, non so in italiano, ma in spagnolo e' ben comune dire_ "estar en un incendio"._


----------



## ursu-lab

curlyboy20 said:


> Ursu, non so in italiano, ma in spagnolo e' ben comune dire_ "estar en un incendio"._



Non mi sono spiegata bene: non è sbagliato, semplicemente non lo direi io...


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> @Honeyheart: sì, in italiano colloquiale andrebbe bene.


Perfetto, grazie della conferma.


----------

